# Palm rd laugh!



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

anyone else drive by and see the guys fishing 2 ft of water like 50 feet off shore? Made my day.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

That's some funny stuff 2 inches of ice and 4 in gills


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

At least they're trying, lucky to find 3 fow 200 feet from shore.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Boy jay your busting on everyone today they are out Fishing and they are doing what they want why the laughing not sure what up with the negative attitude!!!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

KPI I'm saying the same thing sitting here. I enjoyed listening to the birds and Icefishing banter. Some people just like the outdoors no matter where there at. KPI your welcome to fish with is anytime. Hit me up with a pm if ya want.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Jay out here making enemies left and right #StillJealous


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I remember once about 20 years ago. I was ice fishing in 2ft of water at CLR before Christmas and had some of most consistent good bluegill action for a week at first ice. I could look down the hole hand watch them bite. I gave bluegill fillets away as Christmas presents that year.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

its a good newbie learning place, lol but there are nice fish if ya look around


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Early ice panfish normally relate well to shallow weed flats. And hey, it's a little cure for the itch. Who cares. It's not about catching, it's about being in God's creation and enjoying all it offers us. And clearing your mind of the weekly stresses of work, finances... holiday shopping... lol


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Some years back, me and a buddy ice fished Sunny Lake in Aurora.We cut holes in the frozen submerged cattails and caught a big mess of keeper gills and the water was no more than 3' deep.The only reason we tried this was it sucked every where else we fished that day.This was long before the usage of ice flashers.Very memorable day.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Jay2k was most likely shopping with his wife holding her bags LOL CLASSIC gotta love haters


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

KPI said:


> Jay2k was most likely shopping with his wife holding her bags LOL CLASSIC gotta love haters


He has left 2 comments now in which both backfired miserably....hasn't been seen since!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

One of the best spots at a farm pond I like to fish is a beaver feed bed in about 3' of water. Out produces any other spot in the place for size and numbers


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

one year at nimisila I was fishing out by the grass or reed islands that are out from the boat launch, 2’ of water and nailing the perch.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Its all about the food. If theres ANY kind of food present the fish will show up eventually no matter how deep or shallow the water is.... the area i plan on panfishing first ice here in central ohio will be 4' max. A lot of it 18-30" of water. But flat out produces first ice,middle ice,last ice. 


Im not sure how true this is,ive never tested it,but ive been told the sun shining through the ice into the shallow water can warm things up a tad? These guys where clearing large areas of snow,in several areas then going back an hole hopping them through out the sunny day. 
Ive never "tested the theory" myself. So they could of been full of it.


----------



## mikek613 (Jun 21, 2017)

I,ve fished that spot many times on early ice and have done quite well most of the time.


----------

